# How long Diabolica males can survive after last molt?



## y1oveu (Jul 27, 2020)

He has been an adult for two weeks.
But female didn't get molted yet. 
it seems that females still take about a month and a half to mature into adolescents.
I think it will take about a month and half for her to last molt and mature.
I wonder to he can survive until then.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jul 27, 2020)

Females take at least 6 weeks to reach adulthood from subadult as a good estimate. I just had a male die this morning, he is not quite 7 weeks old yet. He was kept alone, stress free, fed on BB flies. It’d be rare to find a male in captivity last over two months, so unfortunately he very likely won’t make it


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 27, 2020)

guapoalto049 said:


> Females take at least 6 weeks to reach adulthood from subadult as a good estimate. I just had a male die this morning, he is not quite 7 weeks old yet. He was kept alone, stress free, fed on BB flies. It’d be rare to find a male in captivity last over two months, so unfortunately he very likely won’t make it


Yen told me he has gotten 4 months out of a male. Im kinda hoping I can do something like that! Although, ive not been able to in the past. And, my females are all still subs..


----------



## y1oveu (Jul 27, 2020)

guapoalto049 said:


> Females take at least 6 weeks to reach adulthood from subadult as a good estimate. I just had a male die this morning, he is not quite 7 weeks old yet. He was kept alone, stress free, fed on BB flies. It’d be rare to find a male in captivity last over two months, so unfortunately he very likely won’t make it


Ouch.. sorry to hear that.

By the way, 6 weeks for final moult is really long time.

I need to wait for more than 3 weeks at least. 

I hope he can survive until females mature

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jul 28, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> Yen told me he has gotten 4 months out of a male. Im kinda hoping I can do something like that! Although, ive not been able to in the past. And, my females are all still subs..


That may be true, but for the expectation to be 4 months it’d be unrealistic. The question also arises if that old of a male will show any interest any longer than the ones who die younger. In my experience, older males don’t equate to more time available to mate, they just kinda live longer and show no interest in breeding


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jul 28, 2020)

y1oveu said:


> Ouch.. sorry to hear that.
> 
> By the way, 6 weeks for final moult is really long time.
> 
> ...


The females, once molted to adulthood, take 3-4 weeks to become sexually mature so that adds to the timeline as well


----------



## y1oveu (Jul 28, 2020)

guapoalto049 said:


> The females, once molted to adulthood, take 3-4 weeks to become﻿ sexually mature so that adds to the timeline as well


Yes, I'm expecting up to a month and a half to get her final molt + maturity.
I'm pretty sure she will make the last molt in 2 weeks.


----------



## hysteresis (Jul 28, 2020)

guapoalto049 said:


> That may be true, but for the expectation to be 4 months it’d be unrealistic. The question also arises if that old of a male will show any interest any longer than the ones who die younger. In my experience, older males don’t equate to more time available to mate, they just kinda live longer and show no interest in breeding


And you're right. I just lost my last male today. He was at 50 days. Oooof!

I have 3 females for him, and their buds aren't swelling yet. - 40, 48, and 56 days. Loooong.


----------

